# aluminum ok for a smoker?



## mowin (May 20, 2017)

So I have access to a 24" diameter 6' long tank. Not sure if it SS or aluminum. It looks to be around 1/8 thick maybe more. I really didn't look at it very well because the thought of a smoker didn't cross my mind. I know I could get it for free too.


I know SS would be ok, but what about aluminum?  I'd like to make a sausage finisher out of it, but a offset would be a possibility too.


----------



## bbqwillie (May 21, 2017)

Aluminum should hold up to the heat generated in a typical smoker. Only down side I see is that aluminum doesn't hold heat very well. After all we do use aluminum for heat sinks in our electronics when we want to dissipate heat. Keeping the cooker hot in cold weather would be a challenge.


----------

